
Why IFTTT Removing Twitter Triggers is A Warning For Developers - erichocean
http://thenextweb.com/opinion/2012/09/21/why-ifttt-forced-remove-twitter-triggers-red-alert-developers/
======
tbeseda
It's not a warning for developers. We know Twitter is sketchy territory.

This is a warning to users. A service that emulates programming must exclude
Twitter's API is the best way to explain to an average user why Twitter's new
policies suck.

~~~
rhizome
We're still going to get an orgy of he-said-she-said Techcrunch and TNW IFTTT
posts over the next 12-36 hours, longer if Twitter actually comments on this.

~~~
krickle
Protip: if you are interested in news that actually matters over blogspam,
don't read Techcrunch et al.

~~~
rhizome
And I don't. Well OK, maybe once in a while, but I got off the TC train 'round
about the "Arrington (supposedly) got spit on!" era.

------
fpp
The more twitter is going down that path the more app.net makes sense -
already hearing from quite a few that their twitter accounts are slowly dying
/ they are not checking much on it anymore due to the high noise to content
ratio

------
mehdim
This why this is important to put the basis theory of API neutrality
<http://api500.com/post/31465739810/what-is-api-neutrality>

